# Hydraulic fluid



## farmall1 (Dec 21, 2004)

Is there hydraulic fluid in the Cub for the lift ? Where is the plug to drain the oil in the tranny and add some? I also wanted to know if anyone out there has had a brake issue where the brakes just stop working for no reason. I am going through my cub now and fixing it up some and have some questions on it. I appreciate all help and feedback good and bad.


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

farmall 1,
You should be able to use the IH known brand of Hytran. I know it's spendy but if you have no leaks it shouldn't take a whole lot. I was thinking the Farmall cub had brake bands. If they just quit a band or adjusting nut may have broken. Drain plug should either below pto or somewhere aboce the draw bar if equipted. 
caseman-d


----------



## farmall1 (Dec 21, 2004)

Thanks bud... I was looking at it yesterday theres a big nut on the side that I think is the drain plug but im not sure. I dont have any problems with the hydraulics now or anyting just wanted to know how to check them I will poke around and see if that is the right spot. Is there a place that you know of that I can get like a maintenance manual that tells me all of the info on it ? I need to fix the brake thing soon I almost took out the back wall of my shop.


----------

